# Mn/DOT LED vs Strobe Light Evaluation



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

Light-Emitting Diode Lighting

LED Emergency Lighting for Snowplows and Other Maintenance Vehicles

Researchers evaluated the safety and effectiveness of equipping Mn/DOT snowplows with LED-based strobe lights, which are more efficient and cost-effective than standard HID lights. Results showed that while LED lights are as conspicuous as HID for standard driving conditions and viewing angles, they are not as visible when approached from a variety of other viewing angles. Further research is needed to determine whether these angles are relevant to safety.

Technical Summary: http://www.lrrb.org/pdf/200829TS.pdf

Full Report: http://www.lrrb.org/pdf/200829.pdf


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Strobes will always be bright! They are way to bright at night. Pros and cons to both. LEDs are the new thing. I use both!


----------



## John911 (Mar 7, 2006)

This study has some real obvious flaws.

Had the authors studied SAE recommendations for warning lights, they would have been better informed and less inclined to find alleged "weaknesses" in LED warning light designs.

Also, they were using some outdated LED technology in the study.

You want a fair evaluation - for your own eyes - check out newer PA DOT trucks this winter. You will not believe your eyes.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

John911;1072864 said:


> This study has some real obvious flaws.
> 
> Had the authors studied SAE recommendations for warning lights, they would have been better informed and less inclined to find alleged "weaknesses" in LED warning light designs.
> 
> ...


The testing/report was done in the 06-07 winter season. LED's have improved substantially just in the last few years.

The deciding factor in what I put on my trucks is the migraines at the end of the night. Strobes get really annoying bouncing off of falling snow, nearby objects, etc all night long, whereas LED's you hardly notice. One thing's for dang sure, LED's have a ways to go if they want to replace strobes in hide-away applications.


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

To: "John 911"

Without going into great detail, the entire organization of Mn/DOT "has some real obvious flaws". I posted some additional information & research Links below. Penn/DOT home page link also attached. Please Post links to Penn/DOT "Evaluations" for review! Objective: To obtain factual and scientific based research information and content in this thread for all members to review. Thank you all for your your input!

New York State/DOT: 2009 FINAL REPORT - EVALUATION OF LIGHT-EMITTING DIODE BEACON LIGHT FIXTURES:
https://www.nysdot.gov/divisions/en.../trans-r-and-d-repository/LRCBeaconReport.pdf

The Lighting Research Center is the world's leading university-based research and education organization devoted to lighting - from technologies to applications and energy use, from design to health and vision:
http://www.lrc.rpi.edu/

Penn/DOT Home Page Link: 
http://www.dot.state.pa.us/Internet/web.nsf/PennDOTHomepage?OpenFrameSet


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Vision Enhancement Technology*

Human Centered Technology for Handling Low Visibility: Vision Enhancement and other Driver Assistive Technologie

Link: http://www.its.umn.edu/Research/IVfieldtest/index.html


----------



## truckie46 (Jul 6, 2009)

wizardsr;1072975 said:


> The testing/report was done in the 06-07 winter season. LED's have improved substantially just in the last few years.
> 
> The deciding factor in what I put on my trucks is the migraines at the end of the night. Strobes get really annoying bouncing off of falling snow, nearby objects, etc all night long, whereas LED's you hardly notice. One thing's for dang sure, LED's have a ways to go if they want to replace strobes in hide-away applications.


Have you checked out the Whelen Vertex Hide a way LEDs? They have certainly changed my opinion of using LED for hide a ways. I still have strobes in the rear of my truck, but would consider them for sure. One of the guys on my fire department just put 4 in his 09 Chevy 2500HD and they look sweet.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

truckie46;1074513 said:


> Have you checked out the Whelen Vertex Hide a way LEDs? They have certainly changed my opinion of using LED for hide a ways. I still have strobes in the rear of my truck, but would consider them for sure. One of the guys on my fire department just put 4 in his 09 Chevy 2500HD and they look sweet.


Yep. I have a couple. LED hide-aways work, but strobes still seem to be more effective as hide-aways.


----------

